# Lesser known old sci-fi scores?



## Niah2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have been in the mood lately to listen to some old sci-fi scores from the past and I have come across this one:



Has anyone heard it before? What other classic sci-fi gems do you know?

Would love you guys to list some of your contributions to the thread.

Thank you and happy listening !


----------



## ed buller (Oct 10, 2021)

This is a bit of an odd one. No music until they enter the body, then basic twelve tone until they come out then strictly diatonic. Some wonderful moments.

Check out Leith Stevens. Destination moon, War of the Worlds. Also Time Machine by Russel Garcia. All the Irwin Allen TV shows where fantastic. Forbidden Planet ( just noises ) Satan Bug is one of my FAV scores of all time !











best

e


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi Ed,

What a great post ! I am loving these !

I love the earth stood still and the forbidden planet. Satan's Bug, I've heard about it but never got around listening to it, will definitely check it out since I like Jerry Goldsmith so much.
Time Machine, War of the World and Destination Moon didn't know them will have a listen.

Thank you


----------



## jeremyr (Oct 11, 2021)

Great action cue from Arthur Bliss:


----------



## Pier (Oct 11, 2021)

The Andromeda Strain (1971) by Gil Mellé




THX1138 (1971) by Lalo Schifrin


----------



## cuttime (Oct 11, 2021)

Pier said:


> The Andromeda Strain (1971) by Gil Mellé



The original release was on a hexagonal LP and jacket, almost impossible to find these days.


----------



## Kent (Oct 11, 2021)

This isn’t ‘unknown’ but it is definitely under-appreciated and overshadowed by his other scores:


----------



## cuttime (Oct 11, 2021)

Pure cheese, pure fun. The closing credit theme at 21:15 can't be beat:


----------



## cuttime (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## cuttime (Oct 11, 2021)

But seriously:


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 11, 2021)

For some of you groovier cats & kittens :emoji_alien:


Barbarella:





La Planete Sauvage:


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Oct 12, 2021)

Cool thread. I’m looking forward to checking some of these out. Recently I’ve been listening to these old radio shows from the 30s and 40s while I fall asleep. I’ve always enjoyed the stories, but I’ve recently come to notice the cool orchestral scores. I’m not sure the best OTR episodes in terms of soundtracks, but this playlist is incredible and this episode in particular with Vincent Price is a lot of fun.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Pier said:


> The Andromeda Strain (1971) by Gil Mellé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty interesting soundtrack for the Andromeda Strain, will listen more closely !

I love THX 1138 the movie and the score, even though the movie isn't perfect I feel it's very underrated.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 12, 2021)

kmaster said:


> This isn’t ‘unknown’ but it is definitely under-appreciated and overshadowed by his other scores:



I agree, this is an absolute gem by Goldsmith,


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 12, 2021)

cuttime said:


> But seriously:



Wicked !

Also I'm pretty sure you guys know this Tarkovsky film:



It also has Bach


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 12, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> For some of you groovier cats & kittens :emoji_alien:
> 
> 
> Barbarella:
> ...



Barbarella great classic !

I remember bits and pieces of Le Planet Sauvage would love to re-watch this again.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 12, 2021)

jeremyr said:


> Great action cue from Arthur Bliss:



That's what got me into Bliss in the first place. And from Bliss: Bax, Walton, Vaughn Williams, etc.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiomkin's only sci-fi score that I know of and it is a doozy.
Thing From Another World​


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 12, 2021)

John Barry.


----------



## jeremyr (Oct 12, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> That's what got me into Bliss in the first place. And from Bliss: Bax, Walton, Vaughn Williams, etc.


It was the opposite for me. I started with Vaughan Williams and Holst, then moved on to Walton, then Bliss. Not so much Bax. I really like Malcolm Arnold's symphonies and film scores though.

Speaking of Vaughan Williams, his score to Scott of the Antartic isn't exactly a sci-fi score, but it sure sounds like one. Some of it sounds straight out of Star Trek The Motion Picture:




For a composer often considered "pastoral", this is some scary existential orchestral writing.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 12, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> I remember bits and pieces of Le Planet Sauvage would love to re-watch this again.


It's currently on Netflix (US) under the English title (Fantastic Planet).


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 12, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> It's currently on Netflix (US) under the English title (Fantastic Planet).


Fantastic ! Thank you !


----------

